# Issue with Next Cloud plugin



## Viraj (Jul 29, 2017)

We have FREENAS in 172.17.128.100 and Next Cloud in 172.17.128.99.
Suddenly NAS got crashed...
We rolled back to an old STATE (last month), but we need to remove the inconsistent saved state (this month state, as it is not working properly)


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2017)

The howto section is not for asking how to do things. Thread moved.

Besides that, read the rules: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

